# Die Lage in Hongkong spitzt sich zu



## RyzA (17. August 2019)

Hallo!


Die Proteste im Stadt-Staat Hong Kong werden häufiger und heftiger.
Die Bürger dort befürchten weiteren Einschränkungen seitens Chinas.
Das fing erst richtig an nachdem die neue chinesische Regierungschefin eingesetzt wurde.
Rund um die Stadt ziehen sich Truppen  zusammen.
Wird China vielleicht sogar gewaltsam die Proteste zerschlagen?
Das wäre ähnlich schlimm wie das Massaker auf dem Platz des himmlisches Friedens damals.
Oder sogar noch schlimmer.
Und es wäre ein schwerer Imageverlust für China.

Hongkong: So geht Widerstand | ZEIT Campus
Chinas Drohungen gegen Hongkong: "Notfalls auch mit Gewalt" - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Neue Proteste in Hongkong: Zehntausende auf den Strassen - WELT


Die Entwicklung dort macht mir echt Sorgen.


----------



## Adi1 (17. August 2019)

*AW: Die Lage in Hong Kong spitzt sich zu*

Die Chinesen werden dort schon gewaltsam einrücken,

das war ja 1989 auch nicht anders,

als die Demonstranten versucht haben,

die allmächtige Herrschaft der kommunistischen 

Führung in Frage zu stellen.

Damals ging es richtig rund in Peking.


----------



## RyzA (17. August 2019)

*AW: Die Lage in Hong Kong spitzt sich zu*

Ich hoffe es nicht. Das wäre eine Katastrophe.


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. August 2019)

*AW: Die Lage in Hong Kong spitzt sich zu*



RyzA schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Die Proteste im Stadt-Staat Hong Kong werden häufiger und heftiger. [...]



Hong Kong ist kein Staat. Es ist Teil der VR China, aber mit genau definierten Selbstverwaltungskompetenzen.



RyzA schrieb:


> [...]
> Das fing erst richtig an nachdem die neue chinesische Regierungschefin eingesetzt wurde.[...]



Carrie Lam ist Regierungschefin Hong Kongs seit dem 1. Juli 2017. Auch vorher gab es immer mal wieder Proteste. Sie wurde auch nicht eingesetzt, sondern gewählt. Allerdings ähnlich wie die dt. Bundeskanzler nicht von der Bevölkerung



RyzA schrieb:


> [...]
> Rund um die Stadt ziehen sich Truppen  zusammen.
> Wird China vielleicht sogar gewaltsam die Proteste zerschlagen?
> Das wäre ähnlich schlimm wie das Massaker auf dem Platz des himmlisches Friedens damals.
> Oder sogar noch schlimmer.[...]



Das reine Spekulation. Tote, wie bei den Polizeieinsätzen gegen die "Gelbwesten" in Frankreich bspw. gab es jedenfalls noch nicht.



RyzA schrieb:


> [...]Und es wäre ein schwerer Imageverlust für China.



Richtig. Deswegen gehen viele Politikanalysten auch nicht davon aus, dass Xi das so kurz vor dem 70. Jahrestag der Revolution machen wird.


----------



## RyzA (18. August 2019)

*AW: Die Lage in Hong Kong spitzt sich zu*

Ok, danke für die Richtigstellungen. Ich hätte mir zum vorbereiten des Themas etwas mehr Zeit nehmen sollen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. August 2019)

*AW: Die Lage in Hong Kong spitzt sich zu*

Das wäre jetzt mal die Gelegenheit, dass die westlichen Länder zeigen können, dass ihr Gerede von Demokratie und Menschenrechte nicht bloß Schönwettergerede ist, sondern eine ernstgemeinte Maxime ist.

Allein mir fehlt der Glaube. Am Ende werden die Geschäfte mit China wichtiger sein, als Demokratie und Menschenrechte. Der Westen wird sich einmal mehr lächerlich machen ob seiner Heuchelei.


----------



## Threshold (19. August 2019)

*AW: Die Lage in Hong Kong spitzt sich zu*

Demokratie und Menschenrechte?
Dafür interessieren sich Unternehmen doch nicht. Und die Marionetten der Politik damit auch nicht.
Sieht man ja gut an Saudi Arabien.


----------



## Krautmausch (19. August 2019)

*AW: Die Lage in Hong Kong spitzt sich zu*

So leid es mir tut, ich kann mich nicht uneingeschränkt auf die Seite von Hong Kong schlagen. Es ist kein unabhängiger Stadtstaat, sondern wurde nur zeitlich begrenzt durch Großbritannien von China "geleast". Wir befinden uns in einer 50 Jahre dauernden Rückführungsphase, für die Großbritannien 1997 Sonderrechte für Hong Kong ausgehandelt hat, aber auch die ist auf 50 Jahre begrenzt und wird 2047 auslaufen. Wahrscheinlich hat sich einfach noch niemand Gedanken darüber gemacht, was danach passieren wird, aber vermutlich glaubte man in den Neunzigern noch optimistisch, dass Hong Kong in seiner wirtschaftlich wichtigen Stellung schon keine Gefahr drohen wird. Aber China ist nicht mehr auf Hong Kongs Erfolg angewiesen. Mittlerweile haben zwei andere chinesische Städte Hong Kong im BIP überholt, ein weiteres halbes Dutzend ist auf den Fersen, und gleichermaßen sieht es bei der Bevölkerungszahl aus. Ich verurteile Gewalt, aber worum die Hongkonger letztendlich kämpfen, ist nicht ihr Naturrecht oder Verfassungsrecht, sondern nur ihr Gewohnheitsrecht aus damaliger britischer Verwaltung. Und ihr Wohlstand wird für die Pekinger Zentralverwaltung zunehmend entbehrlich. Peking könnte Hong Kong auch abschotten und verarmen lassen, wenn es das so wollte.


----------



## compisucher (19. August 2019)

*AW: Die Lage in Hong Kong spitzt sich zu*

Zumal damals irgendwann 1840 oder so, Hong Kong zwangsweise von den Briten den Chinesen als Kronkolonie abgenommen wurde.

Man kann trefflich über die chinesische Staatsform als solche diskutieren, formal ist Hong Kong jedoch chinesisches Staatsgebiet und da bin ich bei Krautmatsch.

Irgendwann gilt auch dort das jeweilige Recht von ganz China - darüber darf man sich keine Illusionen machen.

Daraus einen Präzidenzfall für die westliche Demokratie zu machen ist genau so unsinnig, wie wir die Demokratie versucht haben, am Hindukusch zu verteidigen.

Es gibt einen Staatsvertrag zw. Großbritannien und China. Maximal diese beiden Staaten geht das ganze Thema etwas an.


----------



## JePe (19. August 2019)

*AW: Die Lage in Hong Kong spitzt sich zu*



Krautmausch schrieb:


> So leid es mir tut, ich kann mich nicht uneingeschränkt auf die Seite von Hong Kong schlagen. (...) Ich verurteile Gewalt, aber worum die Hongkonger letztendlich kämpfen, ist nicht ihr Naturrecht (...)



... sondern sind elementare Grundrechte ("Alle Menschen sind frei und gleich an Wuerde und Rechten geboren" – Art. 1 Allgemeine Erklaerung der Menschenrechte der UN), die z. B. Du jeden Tag geniesst - und zwar mutmasslich, ohne dass Du je darum kaempfen musstest. Genau deshalb solltest Du sehr wohl auf der Seite der Protestierenden in Hong Kong sein. China hat so wenig Recht, die Proteste womoeglich mit Militaer niederzuschlagen wie die DDR das Recht hatte, Fluechtende am "antifaschistischen Schutzwall" zu erschiessen.


----------



## Threshold (19. August 2019)

*AW: Die Lage in Hong Kong spitzt sich zu*



JePe schrieb:


> China hat so wenig Recht, die Proteste womoeglich mit Militaer niederzuschlagen wie die DDR das Recht hatte, Fluechtende am "antifaschistischen Schutzwall" zu erschiessen.



Ich weiß das jetzt nicht genau, aber war der Befehl zum Schießen gesetzlich verankert in der DDR?
Man kann streiten wie man will, wenn der Staat ein Gesetz erlässt, damit er seine Bürger erschießen kann, ist das eben das Recht des Staates.
Das kann man natürlich kritisieren, aber letztendlich ist das eine innere Angelegenheit.
Dass Saudi Arabien immer noch steinigen lässt, finde ich persönlich auch abartig, aber das scheint den westlichen Demokratien ja nicht zu scheren -- wieso also in Hongkong einmischen?


----------



## JePe (19. August 2019)

*AW: Die Lage in Hong Kong spitzt sich zu*

Der Umgang mit elementaren Menschenrechten kann nicht durch nationales Recht zur Disposition gestellt werden. Waere dem so, haetten die Alliierten an den Grenzen des Deutschen Reiches halt machen muessen - denn immerhin waeren die Lager und was wir in ihnen gemacht haben dann ja auch "Recht" gewesen. Genau aus dieser Erfahrung heraus sind aber z. B. die UN und eben auch die AEMR entstanden. Weshalb die Frage auch falsch gestellt ist: warum sollte man sich in Hongkong nicht einmischen, nur weil es in Saudi-Arabien nichts bringt?


----------



## Threshold (19. August 2019)

*AW: Die Lage in Hong Kong spitzt sich zu*



JePe schrieb:


> Weshalb die Frage auch falsch gestellt ist: warum sollte man sich in Hongkong nicht einmischen, nur weil es in Saudi-Arabien nichts bringt?



Warum mischt man sich dann nicht in China ein?
Weil die wirtschaftlichen Interessen immer im Vordergrund stehen?


----------



## seahawk (19. August 2019)

*AW: Die Lage in Hong Kong spitzt sich zu*



JePe schrieb:


> Der Umgang mit elementaren Menschenrechten kann nicht durch nationales Recht zur Disposition gestellt werden. Waere dem so, haetten die Alliierten an den Grenzen des Deutschen Reiches halt machen muessen - denn immerhin waeren die Lager und was wir in ihnen gemacht haben dann ja auch "Recht" gewesen. Genau aus dieser Erfahrung heraus sind aber z. B. die UN und eben auch die AEMR entstanden. Weshalb die Frage auch falsch gestellt ist: warum sollte man sich in Hongkong nicht einmischen, nur weil es in Saudi-Arabien nichts bringt?



Der Vergleich lahmt, denn Nazi-Deutschland hatte den Allierten den Krieg erklärt. Glaubt einer wirklich die wären einmarschiert um die Juden zu retten?


----------



## FKY2000 (19. August 2019)

*AW: Die Lage in Hong Kong spitzt sich zu*



seahawk schrieb:


> Der Vergleich lahmt, denn Nazi-Deutschland hatte den Allierten den Krieg erklärt. Glaubt einer wirklich die wären einmarschiert um die Juden zu retten?


Um historisch korrekt zu sein und ein wenig klugzuscheißen, haben Großbritannien und Frankreich dem Deutschen Reich mit Wirkung zum 3.9.1939 (nach Ablauf des Ultimatums die Kampfhandlungen gegen Polen einzustellen) den Krieg erklärt. Den USA hat das Deutsche Reich am 11.12.1941 (nach dem japanischen Angriff auf Pearl Harbour) den Krieg erklärt. Der Angriff auf die Sowjetunion am 22.6.1941 erfolgte ohne formelle Kriegserklärung. Die SU dürfte zu diesem Zeitpunkt aber nicht als alliierte Kriegspartei zählen. 

Aber du hast recht, um die Juden zu retten, ist keine alliierte Partei in den Krieg gezogen. 
Nicht zuletzt durch den Umstand, dass das Ausmaß der Judenverfolgung sich "erst" nach 1941 (Wannseekonferenz) auf das vielzitierte Holocaustniveau gesteigert hat und bis kurz vor Kriegsende nicht allgemein bzw. gesichert bekannt war. 

Gesendet von meinem HRY-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Krautmausch (19. August 2019)

*AW: Die Lage in Hong Kong spitzt sich zu*



FKY2000 schrieb:


> Den USA hat das Deutsche Reich am 11.12.1941 (nach dem japanischen Angriff auf Pearl Harbour) den Krieg erklärt.



Um historisch korrekt zu sein und ein wenig klugzuscheißen, hat das Deutsche Reich den USA den Krieg erklärt, weil die USA dem verbündeten Japan nach dessen Angriff auf Pearl Harbor (amerikanische Schreibweise) den Krieg erklärten.


----------



## Metaltyp (19. August 2019)

*AW: Die Lage in Hong Kong spitzt sich zu*

Das bedeutet Krieg.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. August 2019)

*AW: Die Lage in Hong Kong spitzt sich zu*



Krautmausch schrieb:


> Um historisch korrekt zu sein und ein wenig klugzuscheißen, hat das Deutsche Reich den USA den Krieg erklärt, weil die USA dem verbündeten Japan nach dessen Angriff auf Pearl Harbor (amerikanische Schreibweise) den Krieg erklärten.



Und um noch bisschen mehr klugzuscheißen, haben die USA de facto - nicht aber de jure - dem Deutschen Reich am 11. September 1941 den Krieg erklärt, als Präsident Roosvelt als Oberbefehlshaber den sogenannten shoot-on-sight Befehl gab.


----------



## FKY2000 (19. August 2019)

*AW: Die Lage in Hong Kong spitzt sich zu*



Krautmausch schrieb:


> Um historisch korrekt zu sein und ein wenig klugzuscheißen, hat das Deutsche Reich den USA den Krieg erklärt, weil die USA dem verbündeten Japan nach dessen Angriff auf Pearl Harbor (amerikanische Schreibweise) den Krieg erklärten.


Und was willst du mir damit sagen? Ist mir bekannt, widerspricht auch in keinster Art und Weise meiner knappen Darstellung, wer wem den Krieg erklärt hat. Die Gründe dafür mal außen vor gelassen... 

Gesendet von meinem HRY-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## FKY2000 (19. August 2019)

*AW: Die Lage in Hong Kong spitzt sich zu*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und um noch bisschen mehr klugzuscheißen, haben die USA de facto - nicht aber de jure - dem Deutschen Reich am 11. September 1941 den Krieg erklärt, als Präsident Roosvelt als Oberbefehlshaber den sogenannten shoot-on-sight Befehl gab.


So wurde in der Note des deutschen Außenministers Ribbentrop argumentiert. 

Man könnte zeitlich mit dem Leih- und Pachtgesetz schon früher ansetzen... 

Gesendet von meinem HRY-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. August 2019)

*AW: Die Lage in Hong Kong spitzt sich zu*



FKY2000 schrieb:


> So wurde in der Note des deutschen Außenministers Ribbentrop argumentiert.



Unabhängig davon, dass das dritte Reich ein Verbrecherstaat war, wie es kaum einen zweiten gab, ist diese Erklärung ja trotzdem nicht falsch. Die USA haben ihre selbsterklärte Neutralität nicht gewahrt und spätestens mit dem direkten Angriffsbefehl war das ganz de facto – wenn auch nicht de jure – eine Kriegserklärung. Was könnte es auch anderes sein, wenn ich meinen Streitkräften befehle, Streitkräfte einer anderen Nation bei Sicht zu beschießen?

Das sieht auch der Historiker Sven Felix Kellerhoff so. (Der setzt die faktische Kriegserklärung sogar schon bei der Atlantik-Charta an)

Zweiter Weltkrieg: Warum Hitler den USA den Krieg erklaerte - WELT



FKY2000 schrieb:


> Man könnte zeitlich mit dem Leih- und Pachtgesetz schon früher ansetzen...



Das war definitiv ein Bruch der Neutralität, aber ich würde zwischen ausleihen an Dritte und den eigenen Streitkräfte einen Angriffsbefehl erteilen, noch einen Unterschied ausmachen.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. August 2019)

*AW: Die Lage in Hong Kong spitzt sich zu*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das war definitiv ein Bruch der Neutralität, aber ich würde zwischen ausliehen an Dritte und den eigenen Streitkräfte einen Angriffsbefehl erteilen, noch einen Unterschied ausmachen.



Nach so einer Interpretation hätte wohl auch die Schweiz ein Kriegsteilnehmer auf Seiten der Achsenmächte sein müssen. 

SCHWEIZ: Hitlers beflissene Hehler - DER SPIEGEL 12/1997


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. August 2019)

*AW: Die Lage in Hong Kong spitzt sich zu*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nach so einer Interpretation hätte wohl auch die Schweiz ein Kriegsteilnehmer auf Seiten der Achsenmächte sein müssen.
> 
> SCHWEIZ: Hitlers beflissene Hehler - DER SPIEGEL 12/1997



Also wenn ich mir das Verhalten der USA bis zum 11. Dezember 1941 angucke und im Vergleich das Verhalten der Schweiz während des zweiten Weltkrieges, halte ich diese Schlussfolgerung für übertrieben. Ich kann nicht erkennen, dass die Schweiz die Neutralität im gleichen Rahmen missachtet hat, wie die USA. 

Das die Schweiz sich hingegen moralisch schuldig gemacht hat, steht wohl außer Frage.


----------



## Slezer (19. August 2019)

*AW: Die Lage in Hong Kong spitzt sich zu*

Hätte China Öl und wäre nicht so eine wirtschaftliche Übermacht wären die Amis schon da um Demokratie zu bringen


----------



## FKY2000 (19. August 2019)

*AW: Die Lage in Hong Kong spitzt sich zu*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mir das Verhalten der USA bis zum 11. Dezember 1941 angucke und im Vergleich das Verhalten der Schweiz während des zweiten Weltkrieges, halte ich diese Schlussfolgerung für übertrieben. Ich kann nicht erkennen, dass die Schweiz die Neutralität im gleichen Rahmen missachtet hat, wie die USA.
> 
> Das die Schweiz sich hingegen moralisch schuldig gemacht hat, steht wohl außer Frage.


Daher auch der aus der Mode gekommene, volkstümliche Spruch über die Schweiz: "Neutralität vortäuschen, aber das Nazi-Koks wegschnupfen" ... 

Gesendet von meinem HRY-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## FKY2000 (19. August 2019)

*AW: Die Lage in Hong Kong spitzt sich zu*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Unabhängig davon, dass das dritte Reich ein Verbrecherstaat war, wie es kaum einen zweiten gab, ist diese Erklärung ja trotzdem nicht falsch. Die USA haben ihre selbsterklärte Neutralität nicht gewahrt und spätestens mit dem direkten Angriffsbefehl war das ganz de facto – wenn auch nicht de jure – eine Kriegserklärung. Was könnte es auch anderes sein, wenn ich meinen Streitkräften befehle, Streitkräfte einer anderen Nation bei Sicht zu beschießen?
> 
> Das sieht auch der Historiker Sven Felix Kellerhoff so. (Der setzt die faktische Kriegserklärung sogar schon bei der Atlantik-Charta an)
> 
> ...


Wenn es für eine vermeintlich "gute Sache" ist, wurde und wird auch heute noch gerne mit zweierlei Maß gemessen...

Gesendet von meinem HRY-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DKK007 (21. August 2019)

*AW: Die Lage in Hong Kong spitzt sich zu*

Interessanterweise würde die Zahl der Demonstranten auf Deutschland hochgerechnet, bei 10-20 Millionen liegen. 
( 1,7 Millionen Demonstranten bei 7,4 Millionen Einwohnern) 
Wenn man bedenkt, das gegen die Polizeigesetze in den einzelnen Bundesländern geschätzt in Summe  nur etwa 50000-100000 Leute auf die Straße gegangen sind, ist das schon extrem.


----------



## RyzA (22. August 2019)

*AW: Die Lage in Hong Kong spitzt sich zu*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt, das gegen die Polizeigesetze in den einzelnen Bundesländern geschätzt in Summe  nur etwa 50000-100000 Leute auf die Straße gegangen sind, ist das schon extrem.


Ja die Deutschen gehen nicht gerne auf die Straße.


----------



## Slezer (22. August 2019)

*AW: Die Lage in Hong Kong spitzt sich zu*

Nope, solange es Bier gibt und Fussball läuft gehen wir deutschen nirgendwo hin!


----------



## DKK007 (3. September 2019)

*AW: Die Lage in Hong Kong spitzt sich zu*

In Hongkong scheint nur noch eine Revolution oder ein Unabhängigkeitskrieg zu helfen:
Hongkongs Regierungschefin: Lam wuerde zuruecktreten - wenn sie duerfte | tagesschau.de


----------



## Nightslaver (3. September 2019)

*AW: Die Lage in Hong Kong spitzt sich zu*



DKK007 schrieb:


> In Hongkong scheint *nur noch eine Revolution oder ein Unabhängigkeitskrieg zu helfen*:
> Hongkongs Regierungschefin: Lam wuerde zuruecktreten - wenn sie duerfte | tagesschau.de



Unabhängigkeit würde China bei Hongkong nie akzeptieren und einen Unabhängigkeitskrieg könnte Hongkong auch nie gegen China gewinnen.
Im absoluten Zweifelsfall würde Chinas Führung Unabhängigkeitsbestrebungen genauso blutig niederschlagen wie schon beim Tian'anmen-Masaker 1989.
Die Welt würde zwar vieleicht offiziell dagegen "protestieren" hinterher würden die Geschäfte mit China aber trotzdem weiter gehen, ebenfalls wie auch schon damals nach Tian'anmen.


----------



## RyzA (3. September 2019)

*AW: Die Lage in Hong Kong spitzt sich zu*

Ich hoffe mal das die sich irgendwie wieder beruhigen.


----------



## Adi1 (4. September 2019)

*AW: Die Lage in Hong Kong spitzt sich zu*



RyzA schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal das die sich irgendwie wieder beruhigen.



Nee, dass wird nicht passieren, solange die Machthaber in Peking

auf die absolute Macht bestehen,

und so peu a peu, die bis jetzt garantieren Rechte in HK immer weiter beschneiden.

Da werden wohl mal wieder die Panzer anrücken. 

Die Uiguren und die Tibeter kennen sich bestens mit der chinesischen Wohlstandspolitik aus.


----------



## MineralWasserZ (5. September 2019)

*AW: Die Lage in Hong Kong spitzt sich zu*

JaJa wir sind der gute Westen, wenn den Medien was nicht passt wirst du durch diese verunglimpft bis zum geht nicht mehr,
soweit das dein ganzes Leben im Arsch ist.

Ja wir freier Westen, ein ehemaliger Regionaler Enthüllungsjournalist arbeitet bei uns in der Wertstoffproduktion am Band bei den Damen oben in der Sortierung,
weil er sonst keinen Job bekommt. Ihm wurde nach der Politik Kausa alles nachgesagt, was hat er jetzt naja immerhin einen Job wo die Leute auf Politik kacken.

Drecks Job, drecks Arbeitszeiten, aber jeder ist so wie er ist 

Er fndet das weniger Toll, ist aber doch froh wieder einen Job zu haben wo man ihm nicht mit missgunst usw. begegnet 


Wenn du nach Hause kommst, wenn du nach Arbeit ein Bier trinken gehst, 
du riechst nach Müll, doch leisten diese Menschen weit mehr als als 95% der Rest der Bürger;
Diese schaffen deinen Dreck weg ansonsten würde jeder wie in Italien am Müll ersaufen


----------



## RyzA (5. September 2019)

*AW: Die Lage in Hong Kong spitzt sich zu*

Und was hat das mit Hongkong zu tun?


----------



## Threshold (5. September 2019)

*AW: Die Lage in Hong Kong spitzt sich zu*



RyzA schrieb:


> Und was hat das mit Hongkong zu tun?



Die anderen haben Schuld an meinem beschissenen Leben. Ich versinke in Selbstmitleid.


----------



## Adi1 (5. September 2019)

*AW: Die Lage in Hong Kong spitzt sich zu*



RyzA schrieb:


> Und was hat das mit Hongkong zu tun?



So gesehen, gar nichts.

Aber jeder muß mal Dampf ablassen.


----------



## Gamer090 (12. September 2019)

Hoffe zwar das China Hong Kong in Ruhe lässt, aber dazu wird es leider so schnell nicht kommen  

Und falls China doch gewinnt, dann soll das aber nicht weiter gehen Richtung Taiwan. Das Land will China auch schon lange haben und die dortige Regierung lässt sich zu viel gefallen


----------



## Adi1 (13. September 2019)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Und falls China doch gewinnt, dann soll das aber nicht weiter gehen Richtung Taiwan. Das Land will China auch schon lange haben und die dortige Regierung lässt sich zu viel gefallen



Taiwan wird schon immer als abtrünige Region betrachtet,

da kannst du dir doch vorstellen,

was den Taiwanesen bevorsteht,

wenn in HK Realitäten geschafft werden


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. September 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die Proteste im Stadt-Staat Hong Kong werden häufiger und heftiger.


Das sind innere Angelegenheiten, oder fändest Du es gut, wenn wegen der menschenverachtenden Ausschreitungen z.B. in Chemnitz andere Länder einige der in Deutschland rassistisch Verfolgten interviewen würden und endlich eine Reaktion der Bundesregierung gegen Rechtsradikalismus in Deutschland fordern würden? Den Zwergenaufstand hier im Land möchte ich dann sehen.

Hongkong gehört zu China und die Demokratie ist dort in 20 Jahren, wenn die bestehenden Verträge  auslaufen, zuende, ganz einfach. In China wird es nie eine Demokratie geben. Dafür ist die Überwachung zu vollständig und der Terror gegen die Bevölkerung schon heute sehr hoch. Es gibt keine Option des Widerstandes, wer zuckt ist im Knast. Es reicht schon, wenn irgendeine der Überwachungssoftwre meint, dass man auf Basis seines Ganges oder seines Verhaltens etwas im Schilde führen könnte.

Wir können in China sehen, warum wir hier im Land so massiv für Datenschutz kämpfen sollten. Wirtschaftlich, auch das wird man sehen, wird uns China um Zehnpotenzen überflügeln. Ob die Lebensqualität ähnlich steigt, wage ich zu bezweifeln.

Ändern können wir in China gar nichts. Wir können in Europa für Demokratie sorgen, um die steht es, sieht man die ganzen Anfrif von rechts schlimm genug.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Taiwan wird schon immer als abtrünige Region betrachtet,


Und es ist immer noch eine Unverschämtheit, dass der Westen Rotchina als legitimen Nachfolger des chinesischen Kaiserreiches ansieht und nicht Taiwan. Denn Taiwan ist der Rest des alten Chinas.


----------



## RyzA (13. September 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das sind innere Angelegenheiten, oder fändest Du es gut, wenn wegen der menschenverachtenden Ausschreitungen z.B. in Chemnitz andere Länder einige der in Deutschland rassistisch Verfolgten interviewen würden und endlich eine Reaktion der Bundesregierung gegen Rechtsradikalismus in Deutschland fordern würden? Den Zwergenaufstand hier im Land möchte ich dann sehen.


Habe ich mit einem Wort erwähnt das "wir" oder "der Westen" dort eingreifen soll?


----------



## Adi1 (14. September 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und es ist immer noch eine Unverschämtheit, dass der Westen Rotchina als legitimen Nachfolger des chinesischen Kaiserreiches ansieht und nicht Taiwan. Denn Taiwan ist der Rest des alten Chinas.



1,3 Mrd. Festlandchinesen,

wem interessiert dann eigentlich Taiwan?


----------



## RyzA (25. November 2019)

Lokalwahl in Hongkong: "Demuetig und ernsthaft nachdenken" | tagesschau.de


----------



## RyzA (28. Mai 2020)

"Sicherheitsgesetz" wird verabschiedet: Hongkong erzuernt - Peking entschlossen | tagesschau.de

China macht sicher Corona-Krise zu Nutze und will sich Hongkong entgültig einverleiben. 
Und danach ist Taiwan dran. Das haben schon Experten gesagt.


----------



## Adi1 (28. Mai 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> China macht sicher Corona-Krise zu Nutze und will sich Hongkong entgültig einverleiben.
> Und danach ist Taiwan dran. Das haben schon Experten gesagt.



Das sind doch nur Nebenkriege 

China sichert sich weltweit den Zugriff auf Ressourcen,
und Europa bekommt es nicht gebacken,
eine eigene 5G-Infrastruktur abzubauen.

Ich sehe hier sowieso schon schwarz.


----------



## Blechbuex (12. Juli 2020)

Ich vermisse Reaktionen von Herstellern und auch Verbrauchern.
Ich würde es begrüßen wenn ich meine Elektronik nicht mehr aus China beziehen muss.

Irgent wie muss man darauf antworten dürfen.


----------

